# Cut off Bromeliad pup too early?



## Schlepenslide (Feb 5, 2017)

I ended up cutting off a pup off an Aechmea 'Correia-araujoi' that was probably 1/3rd the size of the parent plant... will it still survive? It's about 3-4" tall, from a 12" tall plant.

The pup was about a foot from the parent plant at an odd angle, which made it extremely difficult to place in the tank without cutting it. It also has about 6" of stem, so at least the cut wasn't made anywhere near the foilage.


----------



## Tay0001 (Jun 14, 2017)

Someone else with more experience will probably reply, but my initial suggestion would be to treat it like any other pup, but keep it somewhere slightly shadier. A little less light will slow down the rate at which it loses water and reduce stress on the leaves until it has a chance to grow a bit more.

You could also treat it similar to a cutting, put it in some very well aerated substrate like perlite or sphagnum moss and keep it moist with misting.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I've had tiny little 1" broms survive, the 2 times I tried something that small. The went into my brother's viv. They did fine, but took forever to get any size to them.


----------



## Schlepenslide (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks for the replies, guys! I'll keep a close eye on it to make sure it doesn't stress too much, but I'm glad I didn't sentence it to an early death. 

They get pretty large, so honestly having it small for awhile is a-okay with me.


----------

